# How do I get my new babies settled in?



## Pipit (May 23, 2009)

I'm getting my babies next week, 2 mini Saanens, a doe and a wether.  They're being bottle fed now and I will continue that.  They will go from a home with LOTS of goats, including their mom, to our place.  We have poultry and 2 dogs, but no other goats.  These will be my first goats and I want so much for them to be happy, healthy and to thrive.  Personally, I'd like to bring them in the house for the night while they're on the bottle, but my DH says no to that.  We've had our bathtub full of chicks on more than one occasion, but he doesn't think we could contain the goats.  

We live in West Central Florida and we've had rip snorting thunderstorms every night for the last 12 days.  I just don't know how they would do in new surroundings at night during a storm.  They have a goat house and penned area.  

Should I bring them in the house during storms and/or at night?  Is there a trick to getting babies used to new surroundings and comforting them without their mamas?  Can I hold them and rock them like a human baby?
Am I nuts for wanting to do that?

Could I use a baby's play pen?  Would they be able to get out?


----------



## freemotion (May 23, 2009)

They have each other, they will be fine!  They will be spoiled rotten.  You'll be out there every hour, you know you will!!!  You did not say how old they are, but it seems that they will be at least a week old.  Make them a snuggly corner that they can curl up tight in and feel protected.  They will have experienced storms already.

If you bring them in the house, they will have to get used to that, then they will essentially be moved again when they go outside, so two moves and two stresses.

They tend to be very snuggly, so bring something low to sit on in their stall and they will happily climb on you and might even try to sleep in your lap.  

Shnookums!  Give them a hug for me!


----------



## Chirpy (May 23, 2009)

I brought home my two 8 week old Nigis as my first goats over a year ago - also taking them from lots of other goats to no other goats here.   I had them in my chicken run (safest place here as far as coyotes are concerned) with an igloo doghouse and was terribly worried for days as to whether they were cold.  I had lots of fresh straw in there with them and they did just fine; all snuggled up together... they slept great... I didn't.  

Just keep them dry and warm and they will be fine.   Have fun.     We do need pictures too!


----------



## Rence (May 23, 2009)

Do you have a small dog crate? My kids LOVE it! It's their safe place and it will give them additional shelter.

And yes, they have each other (and you) and they will be fine 

Congratulations on your new babies


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 23, 2009)

I always have an extra bale of straw in the stalls with the baby goats so I have a place to sit and bond with them! We also have an old plastic dog house and they love to crawl inside, they like to be under things or inside "caves!!!"
enjoy those babies!!!


----------

